# Most ever users online today



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Apparently we had 65 users online at around 09.37 this morning :shock: 
Dunno if this is a system glitch or whatever, but at this time there are around 40 odd guests which seems a lot :shock: 
Is the word spreading about this fabulous forum maybe :?:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> The most popular way people find our site from google/altavista/yahoo etc are by using the following phrases:
> * akff
> * Kayak fishing
> * australian kayak fishing forum
> ...


Bikes? WTF? Is it because of all those Hobie fanatics constantly talking about peddling instead of paddling?


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Doug , you have had a serious facelift there mate


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

kraley said:


> We should probably have a discussion why they aren't choosing to register and how we can encourage it.


After reading some of the forum content any serious yak angler lurkers will join, as have the 1000+ members to date.

Can't see the value of encouraging with contests or similar just to get member numbers higher

On occasion I look at other forums with no intention of joining, so am probably considered a lurker as well at that site


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

I have been 'online' for many years now, but even so looked and watched this forum for 3-4 months before I joined. I thought I was reasonably interenet 'savvy' but had never signed up to a forum of any kind.

It took time to observe and feel comfortable enough before committing. I mean you do hear of nutters and hassles on 'internet forums'.

Maybe the AKFF is about to get a rash of applications if there are more eyeballs lookingat the site - if like me people sit on the sidline and observe before signing up??!!


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

A thought on Page Rank.... moderators - if you want higher PR, put a Links Page in!!!! Have the link in the footer (on each page) and with that much traffic it will bounce to a PR4 in the next update. Or try expanding the footer to show all the threads.

The http://www.akff.net/forum/ url has just moved up to a PR2 - and has managed that all with no google recognised backlinks, and 222 from yahoo.
Many of the kayak fishing sites out there have at least a PR4. A reciprocal linking program may not be what you want but you can vet those sites wanting to link here.

My 2c worth


----------



## Straddie (Apr 19, 2007)

I too was an observer for a short time before registering. My reasons for being an observer is along these thoughts.
1. Is the content on the forum worthwhile (search button helped here as did the WIKI, so the better the content, the better the acceptance of the forum will be by observers)
2. My desire to learn was stronger than my desire to browse across to other sites.
3. Personal referral by an AKFF registered user was a big influence, so personal contact for casual observers by open invitations on Fishing Trips should be encouraged.
4. The culture, feeling, and typed comments need to be of encouragement and not negative. If an observer reads a 'back handed' comment to another member then you can forget about the rest above.

Also this is the only forum I have signed upto and yet I regularly use forums to seek information for work and home and have been a computer user since VIC-20 and cassette tape drives and TV screens.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Good subject, got nothing to add that has not been said unfortunately...

Occy : Freaks? He's looking at you kid! ( Backhanded 'Just joking' comment ). 8)

Straddie : Vic 20... beat me by 44kb ( '64' back in 85 I think ).


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

DiveYak said:


> I mean you do hear of nutters . . . on 'internet forums'.


*I'm still here! * :lol: 8) :lol:

[Maybe if DiveYak had known that he wouldn't have signed up  ]


----------

